# Financial service sector in Cape Town v. Johannesburg



## JohnUCT (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi!

Obviously, Johannesburg is the financial capital of South Africa. With that said, what is the sector like in Cape Town? 

Thank you!

Regards,

John


----------

